# Message brouillon bloqué dans Mail



## Secretely (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, depuis les derniers jours, j'ai un message brouillon qui demeure bloqué dans Mail.  Je ne peux ni l'envoyer ni le supprimer.  

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?

Non, pourquoi ? si tu veux de l'aide faut la demander au bon endroit &#8230; Qui est indiqué dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" que tu n'as pas lu avant de poster !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2013)

très simple

tu déplaces tes autres brouillons vers une BAL temporaire

Tu fermes Mail
Via le finder, tu vires le  fichier de ce message dans le dossier de brouillon de ce compte (dans ta biblio/mail)
tu relances Mail
tu remets tes brouillons dans la BAL brouillon 

-


----------



## Secretely (13 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> très simple
> 
> tu déplaces tes autres brouillons vers une BAL temporaire
> 
> ...



Merci Pascal mais j'ai essayé et je n'arrive pas à rien faire avec ma boîte brouillons.  Je ne peux cliquer pour l'ouvrir et je ne peux rien déplacer.  Je suis prêt à supprimer le message qui s'y trouve mais.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2013)

et ben applique la même stratégie ( vires pas déplaces) le DOSSIER contenant les brouillons de ce compte 
mais à mon avis ca suffira *pas*

 t'as  sans doute SURTOUT un ou des fichiers de reglages mail nazes , car ne pas pouvoir manipuler CETTE BAL  ( 100% Mail.app)   c'est anormal
vaudrait mieux repartir avec une plist propre

bref
changer la plist Mail
( traité à gogo)


----------

